# ECU Recall



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

Sotokai said:


> Just got this done on Tuesday (5/12/15). My gas cunsumption has gone up. Is there anyway to have this recall undone?


 what year & engine you have?


----------



## Sotokai (Jun 21, 2013)

2013 lt, 14


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Sotokai said:


> Just got this done on Tuesday (5/12/15). My gas cunsumption has gone up. Is there anyway to have this recall undone?



You mean you had the emissions recall done. Their is not pcm recall for the Cruze.


also it's only been a few days you can't really tell how much has changed in such a small window


----------



## Sotokai (Jun 21, 2013)

Just concerned, drove from work to home, same route, same driving style, no traffic. Normally my gas needle moves a very small amount. Today it moved from half to 1/4. This is a 25 minute drive at 60 - 65 mph.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Sotokai said:


> Just concerned, drove from work to home, same route, same driving style, no traffic. Normally my gas needle moves a very small amount. Today it moved from half to 1/4. This is a 25 minute drive at 60 - 65 mph.


Something else is going on. What other work was done? Was anything else changed?


----------



## Sotokai (Jun 21, 2013)

Nothing else was done. I keep up with all the maintenance, I have driven this car the same as I have since the day I bought it. I promise you nothing has been done or changed aside from the recall.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

You are the first on the forum that indicates a change in mileage has possibly occured.

I paid attention to others that had the reprogram completed and there were no indications of mileage lost.....so, I had mine done last week.....a 2012 eco auto.

So far, there has been no change and the reprogram seems transparent to me.
If anything, because the reprogram is intended to lean the wide open throttle mixture, some might see a very slight improvement......those that drive the car in a spirited manner I'm referencing.

As far as what you are experiencing, OP, I'd say a good start is to fill it up and perform mileage checks based on fuel used/mileage accrued.....using the gauge is the least accurate method and provides no real world information.

Rob


----------



## Sotokai (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks, I will monitor after filling up. At this rate it will be tommorow. I'll reply here with the results, the only reason I was going off the gas gauge is because I have a pretty routine drive just about every day with the car and have been pretty much able to figure how much gas I have left or when I'm due for a fill up without having to look at the gauge. Normally after 5 days of driving to and from work, I'm at half a tank by Friday (today), but I'm just under 1/4 tank, and that's with taking a sick day on Monday, so I should really be over half.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Robby said:


> You are the first on the forum that indicates a change in mileage has possibly occurred.


If anything my mileage is up since the emissions recall. My 3 year average for May is 36.3MPG over 5500 Miles. Got the emissions recall done May 3rd this month so far my MPG is up!! Over 1300 miles since the emissions recall and my average so far is 38.2MPG. 

This also eliminated the surging I would get at 29-30mph(1400RPM) in the city on a slight hill grade in M5 with the cruise set,this occurred on anything 91 octane or less. So far my tachometer there is no visible surging & none can be felt. Only time before my car ran this good in this scenario was on 93 octane. Haven't hooked up the torque app yet but suspect I will not see the knock sensor hits I was seeing before under these conditions either.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Sotokai, if I were you, I'd start poking my head under the hood looking for fuel leaks. I'm having a hard time beliving a car can burn that much additional gas without noticeable driveability changes. Either that or someone siphoned some gas.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

ChevyGuy said:


> Sotokai, if I were you, I'd start poking my head under the hood looking for fuel leaks. I'm having a hard time beliving a car can burn that much additional gas without noticeable driveability changes. Either that or someone siphoned some gas.


Who is to say the dealer tech didn't leave the car idling for some time? Doesn't take long to significantly effect your overall MPG. When I took my car in my tank MPG was at 42mpg on the DIC(over about 100 miles), got it back my DIC was at 30mpg!!! I did have my transmission fluid changed at the same time though so I assume they either idled the car or drove it to get to operating temps.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I assume that any time I take my car in for anything other than an oil change that tank's fuel economy will easily be cut in half (42+ to 20 MPG).


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

I have a '13 1.4 1LT and have received the recall notice. What if I don't do anything?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

BU54 said:


> I have a '13 1.4 1LT and have received the recall notice. What if I don't do anything?


In some states, you won't be able to re-register your car. There's a possibility, from a legal point of view, that it could invalidate and emissions warranty.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ChevyGuy said:


> In some states, you won't be able to re-register your car. There's a possibility, from a legal point of view, that it could invalidate and emissions warranty.


California definitely. Most likely in all the states that have the enhanced emissions program state wide.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Possible damage to cat. And yes loss of emission warranty. I highly doubt the cat will become clogged unless youre constantly WOTing.


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

Interesting observation by SOTOKAI. I had the ECM recall done a week ago and my mileage dropped from 37.5 to 33.5, same type of driving as before. Same route, weather, gas, etc. I'll watch closely over the next month. '12 ECO, AT. 57.5K miles. It was a very noticeable reduction in MPG's.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Given some of the other comments, I would make sure not to judge based on the tank of gas that was in the car when it went to the dealer - too many opportunities for them to lower your MPG by letting the car idle. But the following tank of gas would be a concern. Likewise any trip MPG.


----------



## dirt dauber (Dec 24, 2014)

I just had my 2012 cruze 1LT reprogrammed Thursday the 21st, and I had a full fuel tank when at the dealer,and I am here to reply that my mileage has improved quite a bit,also no surging while driving thru town,no hiccups with the a/c on,and best of all since Thursday I have only used an 1/8 of a tank of fuel.
my tech told me that the reflash benefitted the a/f ratio thruout the complete ecu paramiters,not just wide open throttle


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Possible damage to cat. And yes loss of emission warranty. I highly doubt the cat will become clogged unless youre constantly WOTing.


Iirc, stock tune was ran rich to warm cat from what I remember. Tunes helped mpg by fixing that alone.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

I have an appointment on June 4th. I will post what happens. Also getting the battery cable done and that is it I didn't want to have any maintenance or anything else done so I can compare what happens so I know nothing else has changed except the reflash. Car is running great btw so I hope I don't lose ground.


----------



## crauls1010 (Jan 22, 2013)

Will this recall cause issues for tuned cruzes? Debating on whether I should bring mine in or not..


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

crauls1010 said:


> Will this recall cause issues for tuned cruzes? Debating on whether I should bring mine in or not..


I'd not go in tuned for an ECU update.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I get my efi live delivered tomorrow. Guess I'll go get this done tomorrow. But if we get it done and the efi live tune changes the parameters anyway, what's the difference. 

I'm willing to bet that the trifecta tune had these parameters optimized, because when I had that tune, the car was soo smooth running. No hiccups no power loss with the A/C on. It was perfect.


----------



## JerTM (Dec 12, 2014)

dirt dauber said:


> I just had my 2012 cruze 1LT reprogrammed Thursday the 21st, and I had a full fuel tank when at the dealer,and I am here to reply that my mileage has improved quite a bit,also no surging while driving thru town,no hiccups with the a/c on,and best of all since Thursday I have only used an 1/8 of a tank of fuel.
> my tech told me that the reflash benefitted the a/f ratio thruout the complete ecu paramiters,not just wide open throttle


How does he know what specifically has been changed? I am a GM tech and that information is not available to us at the dealership level. He will only have access to software calibration numbers which do not break down into actual usable data, similar to a part number.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

JerTM said:


> How does he know what specifically has been changed? I am a GM tech and that information is not available to us at the dealership level. He will only have access to software calibration numbers which do not break down into actual usable data, similar to a part number.


It depends on what equipment the dealership has. His dealership may have the equipment needed to read the configuration tables, which is all this update really changes.


----------



## JerTM (Dec 12, 2014)

obermd said:


> It depends on what equipment the dealership has. His dealership may have the equipment needed to read the configuration tables, which is all this update really changes.


I have yet to see a dealership that GM has given access to those tables. I'm not saying he couldn't use some other software to do it.


----------



## crauls1010 (Jan 22, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> I'd not go in tuned for an ECU update.


Yes, I agree, but will the tune itself be effected or override the update when it's reflashed?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

crauls1010 said:


> Yes, I agree, but will the tune itself be effected or override the update when it's reflashed?


Carly, you're alive!!


----------



## crauls1010 (Jan 22, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> Carly, you're alive!!


I am!! arty:


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

crauls1010 said:


> I am!! arty:


You should show your face more often around here!!


----------



## jdean9717 (Apr 20, 2015)

crauls1010 said:


> Yes, I agree, but will the tune itself be effected or override the update when it's reflashed?


Yes the tune will be removed and put to a GM tune. I have done hundreds of these recalls and have seen a few that are tuned and it just removes them since it is not a gm calibration number so it will tune it to the newest calibration.


----------



## jdean9717 (Apr 20, 2015)

They are probably just looking at the live data and see what has changed. That is about all you could do if you possibly wanted to see a change.


JerTM said:


> I have yet to see a dealership that GM has given access to those tables. I'm not saying he couldn't use some other software to do it.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

CruzeTech said:


> ...I'm willing to bet that the trifecta tune had these parameters optimized, because when I had that tune, the car was soo smooth running. No hiccups no power loss with the A/C on. It was perfect...


 Going back to the stock tune files after PAL, I felt like the car ran better than it did when I went back stock on the older version of SAT.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm going to the dealer tomorrow to get mine flashed. Since I ordered the efi live on the 23rd, just got it yesterday and sent the tune file back and haven't heard anything. May as well not waste anymore time and just get it knocked out.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I called the dealer to get mine done. They are telling me no recall exists for my car. Anyone have the recall information?? I have a 2014, does it apply to the 14s?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

CruzeTech said:


> I called the dealer to get mine done. They are telling me no recall exists for my car. Anyone have the recall information?? I have a 2014, does it apply to the 14s?


2014 is not part of this recall


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Ok, good deal.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The recall is to bring the 2011 to 2013 up to the same software revision as the 2014s.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> Going back to the stock tune files after PAL, I felt like the car ran better than it did when I went back stock on the older version of SAT.


TRIFECTA does keep their base files updated. Whenever GM issues a recall or update to a calibration on any vehicle we support, we update to match


----------



## Jonnyukon (Aug 20, 2013)

What tsb number? 2011 ls recalled too?


----------



## mayo (May 25, 2014)

Does anyone have the change log for this update. I'm waiting to get mine done. I have a 2011 LT1.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

I got this done this morning. I am glad I got it done. They reprogrammed the transmission too and it runs like a totally different car. Shifting manually is way better now and I can't start out in third gear anymore only second. Just driving it to work and home after I got this done but it seems quicker now. I can't tell the gas mileage yet. I also noticed if I set the cruise control to 52 MPH on the highway the rpms are lower. The rpms use to be just over 2000 but now they are just below 1900. I will be looking into it further with my torque app and compare some logs but I am glad I got this done the cars shifts and drives much better.


----------



## Hood Star (Sep 24, 2014)

How long does it take to get it done I have appt tomorrow. I don't wanna be there all day the told me about 2 hours


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Hood Star said:


> How long does it take to get it done I have appt tomorrow. I don't wanna be there all day the told me about 2 hours


Once assigned to a mechanic, the actual proceedure takes less than 20 minutes.

Rob


----------



## Hood Star (Sep 24, 2014)

Kool Thanks.......now I know if there having a good day or bad day


----------



## DubstepRacing (Dec 12, 2012)

Has anyone noticed any performance gains? Just curious. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

I have been driving on this change for a week now and I am very happy I got it done. They said they had to change my transmission to to put the change in and I have noticed a performance gain and a MPG gain. 

Throttle response is much better and no concrete numbers on MPG yet but I drive about 80% city and I have not used a quarter tank. I wish they did this change 3 years ago.

I also swear the exhaust sounds deeper and throatier in a better way.


----------



## Hood Star (Sep 24, 2014)

I got it done today I'll see tomorrow I got a 100km drive tomorrow. Also my pcv valve cover gasket thing burst to git that covered under warranty this happen last the pcv going


----------



## peligro911 (Apr 8, 2015)

i had my sister take hers in to get done . she bought it and had it a week then had it done so not sure if she even notices a difference. i was more surprised it had a recall and they sold it without it even being done.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

This has been just about two weeks now and i still have a little more than a quarter of tank of gas left but I crunched the numbers on the miles driven an gas used and I am getting 30.3 on about 80% city driving. That isd an about 1 mpg better since I was getting between 28 and 29 before. Car still shifts much better is much more fun to drive around the city. I will post when I fill up next and figure my pump mileage. That mileage is usually a little lower than the computer calculated MPG.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Had the ECU reflashed and seem to be short on mpgs. What Im wondering is is the original select a tune from trifecta have the stock tune without this update. So if I were to reflash the stock tune from trifecta would it go back without the ECU update? Then reflash to original performance tune also without this ECU update?


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

I got my first fill up on this reflash. My pump MPG was 30.4 on 80% city driving. That is much better than my 27 - 28 MPG I have been getting. So I am very happy with this reflash. I guess when they modified my transmission too it made a big difference. The car is still driving a lot better and seems quicker. One other note I logged some readings with my bluetooth ecu reader on my phone and one thing I noted is the temperature is running cooler. it is constantly running between 193 - 207 degrees where before it was always running between 212 - 223 degrees. Not sure if this reflash affected the cooling temperature or not but just an observation.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

jsusanka said:


> I got my first fill up on this reflash. My pump MPG was 30.4 on 80% city driving. That is much better than my 27 - 28 MPG I have been getting. So I am very happy with this reflash. I guess when they modified my transmission too it made a big difference. The car is still driving a lot better and seems quicker. One other note I logged some readings with my bluetooth ecu reader on my phone and one thing I noted is the temperature is running cooler. it is constantly running between 193 - 207 degrees where before it was always running between 212 - 223 degrees. Not sure if this reflash affected the cooling temperature or not but just an observation.


Cooler the transmission, the longer it will last. It's probably part of the tune 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Lower engine temps will also reduce the pressure on the surge tank/cap interface.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jsusanka said:


> I got my first fill up on this reflash. My pump MPG was 30.4 on 80% city driving. That is much better than my 27 - 28 MPG I have been getting.


So far since having this ECU update done in the beginning of May I have put on 4300 miles and burned 109 gallons for an average of 39.44MPG. My 3 year typical May-June averages over 11,000 miles is 37.35mpg, so I'm seeing a 2mpg increase!!!



jsusanka said:


> One other note I logged some readings with my bluetooth ecu reader on my phone and one thing I noted is the temperature is running cooler. it is constantly running between 193 - 207 degrees where before it was always running between 212 - 223 degrees. Not sure if this reflash affected the cooling temperature or not but just an observation.


Only checked engine temp screen a few times but notice more than onces it only running 207F or so, not my typical 217F. Did notice it higher but it was under load and quickly dropped to the 190-210F ranage. Will have to watch this closer to see if its consistently lower.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I believe the engine runs cooler (203-205) when a/c is on in city driving.


----------



## deluca (Jun 25, 2015)

*emission recall*

I had the federal emission recall done on my 2012 1.4 Cruze on June 18 , 2015. Immediately noticed a drastic change in my MPG. Drove over 1000 miles since , MPG horrible.The vehicle has consistently averaged 39MPG on the highway at 70 MPH and as much as 41/42 MPG over the last 3 years. I am now happy if I reach 30 MPG during highway driving. Have been checking the mileage mathematically thinking the mileage on the display was faulty, actual mileage terrible, around town you can just watch the fuel gauge drop like a rock.Went to the dealer this morning, no problems reported by anyone else, they have no idea what the problem could be.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

deluca said:


> I had the federal emission recall done on my 2012 1.4 Cruze on June 18 , 2015. Immediately noticed a drastic change in my MPG. Drove over 1000 miles since , MPG horrible.The vehicle has consistently averaged 39MPG on the highway at 70 MPH and as much as 41/42 MPG over the last 3 years. I am now happy if I reach 30 MPG during highway driving. Have been checking the mileage mathematically thinking the mileage on the display was faulty, actual mileage terrible, around town you can just watch the fuel gauge drop like a rock.Went to the dealer this morning, no problems reported by anyone else, they have no idea what the problem could be.



I would have them do the reflash again.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I noticed lower mpgs too. I also got a new intake manifold/TB/fuel rail/injectors at the same time recall was done. Thats why I was wondering if I could do a reflash of the original Trifecta stock tune to get rid of this ecu update.


----------



## allenclme (Aug 8, 2015)

I just had mine done on Tuesday and put a full tank of gas through it, same commute, and have a 10% drop in fuel economy. Went from 38 MPG mostly highway down to 33. I have a 3 mile 5% grade climb on I-80 on my way home that I used to be able to do in M5 at 1/2 throttle, and now I have to periodically shift down to M4 and keep it floored just to keep up to highway speeds. There is a noticeable loss of power under load and seems like the turbo does't kick in. However, performance and shifting around town on a straight and level road seems better. Overall, I'd like to go back to the original program. Is there a way to do this? I don't care about the warranty. I've got 93k miles on a 2012 LTZ.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

allenclme said:


> I just had mine done on Tuesday and put a full tank of gas through it, same commute, and have a 10% drop in fuel economy. Went from 38 MPG mostly highway down to 33. I have a 3 mile 5% grade climb on I-80 on my way home that I used to be able to do in M5 at 1/2 throttle, and now I have to periodically shift down to M4 and keep it floored just to keep up to highway speeds. There is a noticeable loss of power under load and seems like the turbo does't kick in. However, performance and shifting around town on a straight and level road seems better. Overall, I'd like to go back to the original program. Is there a way to do this? I don't care about the warranty. I've got 93k miles on a 2012 LTZ.



put a tune on it. Also give it sometime to relearn your driving style


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

SneakerFix said:


> Also give it sometime to relearn your driving style


I had mine done about a week ago. When I got the car back, it was real funky about shifting in/out on neutral at a stop. Real jerky. It took it a bit to re-learn that part. And my trip odometer was showing 12 MPG (an average of a couple of days). I've had a different driving pattern lately to take care of some errands.


----------

